# Finished Some Jigs



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Tied these up this weekend. 1/2 oz. 










Will post up some 2-4 oz later on. 

:fishing:


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

looks good .


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Awesome! 

Did you mold them too?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

bigjim5589 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Did you mold them too?


Thanks guys. I bought them from a buddy. I don't have the time or desire to pour anymore.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, they certainly look great! I know what you mean about pouring! I have the desire, just don't seem to have the time these days!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice looking jigs Smooth.


----------

